# Brixton Chitter Chatter and News - August 2012



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

The official August thread, following on from July 2012.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2012)

The Portugese Deli is closed for August for their summer holidays 

I guess that means the Phoenix will be off on their hols soon as well.

Speaking of the Phoenix, I was in there the other day with a mate who used to live in Brixton years ago. He worked in the library and used to go to the Phoenix regularly. We reckon he last went in there about 8 years, maybe longer. They can still remember his order. Legends.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

Just to bring folks up to date: 
Holiday Inn is coming to Brixton - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/hefty-holiday-inn-coming-to-central-brixton.297101/


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Portugese Deli is closed for August for their summer holidays


Bollocks. Where am I going to get my reasonably priced olives from?  


Brixton Hatter said:


> Speaking of the Phoenix, I was in there the other day with a mate who used to live in Brixton years ago. He worked in the library and used to go to the Phoenix regularly. We reckon he last went in there about 8 years, maybe longer. They can still remember his order. Legends.


They are indeed. I go there last least once a week and the cup of tea (milk, no sugar) lands on my table before a word is uttered.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 1, 2012)

mural repair on Street view  - great shots!!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 1, 2012)

editor said:


> They are indeed. I go there last least once a week and the cup of tea (milk, no sugar) lands on my table before a word is uttered.


 
I always imagined you as a one sugar man, like all sensible tea drinkers.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> I always imagined you as a one sugar man, like all sensible tea drinkers.


I'm sweet enough as I am.

*giggles

*skips


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> I always imagined you as a one sugar man, like all sensible tea drinkers.


that's fighting talk that is......


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 1, 2012)

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...o?activeTab=relatedCases&keyVal=003RMABOLI000

seems to be opposite the albert but i can't work out what properties it proposes to demolish...


----------



## nagapie (Aug 1, 2012)

Is there anywhere in Brixton I can buy a sprung mattress for a single bed for around £80? I am trying to avoid going to Ikea.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 1, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Is there anywhere in Brixton I can buy a sprung mattress for a single bed for around £80? I am trying to avoid going to Ikea.


Argos?
The bed shop near Streatham Odeon?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Argos?
> The bed shop near Streatham Odeon?


 
Aren't Beaumont Beds expensive?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Aren't Beaumont Beds expensive?


Don't know, haven't used them.  But they are there, and AFAIK they do sell some of the mattresses separately.

Or there's Morleys.  Again, no idea about the current price range there.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 1, 2012)

Isn't there a place north of the railway bridge between the bridge and Stockwell Road that sells beds and stuff?  Advertises "discounts for landlords" if I remember correctly.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 1, 2012)

Has the one on Brixton Hill pop the White Horse closed?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Is there anywhere in Brixton I can buy a sprung mattress for a single bed for around £80? I am trying to avoid going to Ikea.


 
There's a bloke outside the post office selling them out of the back of a van.  I shit you not


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...o?activeTab=relatedCases&keyVal=003RMABOLI000
> 
> seems to be opposite the albert but i can't work out what properties it proposes to demolish...


 
Is it not what was "The Real Mckoy"? I'm off tomorrow so will have a nose at property numbers.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 1, 2012)

nipsla said:


> There's a bloke outside the post office selling them out of the back of a van. I shit you not


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2012)

nagapie said:


>


 
Really   He was flogging them on Electric Avenue a couple of weeks ago but I think he may have been moved on and found a more secluded position  

Serious answer - Argos?


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ritzy's outdoor drinking area was busy today. With the cheapo rates they're paying, they must be raking it in!


----------



## laughalot (Aug 1, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...o?activeTab=relatedCases&keyVal=003RMABOLI000
> 
> seems to be opposite the albert but i can't work out what properties it proposes to demolish...


yes It is the site where 'The Real Mckoy' was


----------



## crawl (Aug 1, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Really  He was flogging them on Electric Avenue a couple of weeks ago but I think he may have been moved on and found a more secluded position
> 
> Serious answer - Argos?


 
I think that secluded position must be outside of the ice skating rink! Irish blokes right?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2012)

crawl said:


> I think that secluded position must be outside of the ice skating rink! Irish blokes right?


Ah, normally selling rugs, right? I have an extremely funny story posted on here about one of those lads...back in a minute.


----------



## fortyplus (Aug 1, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Is there anywhere in Brixton I can buy a sprung mattress for a single bed for around £80? I am trying to avoid going to Ikea.


this week, Lidl has them for £69. And yes, they are sprung.


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Isn't there a place north of the railway bridge between the bridge and Stockwell Road that sells beds and stuff? Advertises "discounts for landlords" if I remember correctly.


 
There is a bed shop just down from The Beehive, past the Halifax but before the funeral place.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2012)

crawl said:


> I think that secluded position must be outside of the ice skating rink! Irish blokes right?


 
Yes, Irish.  But they were actually at the end of Electric Ave and Brixton Road before they moved to outside of the Post Office.  They may well have been at the Ice Rink but I've not seen them there.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

(((Futon Shop, Loughborough Junction)))


----------



## nagapie (Aug 1, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> this week, Lidl has them for £69. And yes, they are sprung.


 
What, in that small Lidl on Acre Lane?

Actually just had a look at Argos and they are reasonable and do free delivery, sorted.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2012)

The Village was packed again today. Many cameras a-clicking. 

We went to Federation for the first time in a while: since Granville Arcade has got so busy it's been hard to get a seat so we've been hitting Caffe Nero for the Bad Boy cakes. The coffee isn't too bad there either, tbh. Miles better than Starbucks and Costa, although that's not saying a lot.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2012)

What exactly is the problem with people taking photos? As a photographer yourself, it's a bit odd.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 2, 2012)

Onket said:


> What exactly is the problem with people taking photos? As a photographer yourself, it's a bit odd.


I think it may not be taking photos per se which is the problem, but clogging up the area without buying much (if anything) and also potentially ripping off ideas.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2012)

If you've got coffee shops you get people clogging up the area without buying much.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I think it may not be taking photos per se which is the problem, but clogging up the area without buying much (if anything) and also potentially ripping off ideas.


I think any  people ripping off ideas must be planning to open cupcake shops in Munich, Milan or Melbourne going by the accents I've heard in the last couple of weeks.

Is "Brixton Village" (cough, spit) now in something like the Rough Guide to London?


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 3, 2012)

Whilst purchasing a small bottle of vodka in the Sainsbury's by the tube, the chap behind the till asked me for ID. I'm not sure if he was chronically myopic or just taking the piss. I politely said I was flattered and promised to bring ID with me next time. The last time I got asked for ID in a supermarket John Major was still prime minister...


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> What exactly is the problem with people taking photos? As a photographer yourself, it's a bit odd.


Did I say there was a "problem"? I just made an observation. 

That said, when I go for a coffee I can't say I enjoy finding myself being included in scenes being snapped by various passing photographers keen to Tweet/Facebook/blog their visit to the Vibrant Village.


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Did I say there was a "problem"? I just made an observation.
> 
> That said, when I go for a coffee I can't say I enjoy finding myself being included in scenes being snapped by various passing photographers keen to Tweet/Facebook/blog their visit to the Vibrant Village.


 
Hmmm.

Firstly, calm down.

And secondly, what's the difference between them taking pictures of you to Tweet/Facebook/blog, and you taking pictures of other people for your website/blog? Seems the same to me, and seems a bit odd you're having a pop at them.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> And secondly, what's the difference between them taking pictures of you to Tweet/Facebook/blog, and you taking pictures of other people for your website/blog? Seems the same to me, and seems a bit odd you're having a pop at them.


Such are the rich, deep and dark mysteries of life.

I saw your sis last night, btw.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Whilst purchasing a small bottle of vodka in the Sainsbury's by the tube, the chap behind the till asked me for ID. I'm not sure if he was chronically myopic or just taking the piss. I politely said I was flattered and promised to bring ID with me next time. The last time I got asked for ID in a supermarket John Major was still prime minister...


 
I hate to disappoint you, but they ID'd me not too long ago.  I think it might be part of a flattery campaign to try and convince their customers that they are sprightly and youthful.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 3, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Whilst purchasing a small bottle of vodka in the Sainsbury's by the tube, the chap behind the till asked me for ID. I'm not sure if he was chronically myopic or just taking the piss. I politely said I was flattered and promised to bring ID with me next time. The last time I got asked for ID in a supermarket John Major was still prime minister...


 
They should have gone to specsavers...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone had pizza in the Dogstar?


----------



## peterkro (Aug 3, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I hate to disappoint you, but they ID'd me not too long ago. I think it might be part of a flattery campaign to try and convince their customers that they are sprightly and youthful.


Americans are nuts about this,last time I was in LAX I had to show my passport to get a drink,I'm was in my mid-fifties at the time.


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Such are the rich, deep and dark mysteries of life.
> 
> I saw your sis last night, btw.


 
I saw your Mum last night.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> I saw your Mum last night.


She wasn't on the k again was she?


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Americans are nuts about this,last time I was in LAX I had to show my passport to get a drink,I'm was in my mid-fifties at the time.


That's because it's the law out there, with big fines for owners if the feds find punters in a bar without ID.


----------



## peterkro (Aug 3, 2012)

editor said:


> That's because it's the law out there, with big fines for owners if the feds find punters in a bar without ID.


Land of the brave and the free.


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Olympic-Mascots-Mandeville-Beefeater-Figurine/dp/B0055NYR9W 

Currently £1 in Poundland if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Olympic-Mascots-Mandeville-Beefeater-Figurine/dp/B0055NYR9W
> 
> Currently £1 in Poundland if you're into that kind of thing.


 
Think I'll wait til the Games are over and get 2 for a £1.


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

They only had about 6 left. Good luck.


----------



## story (Aug 3, 2012)

In Market Row this morning just as Jessica Ennis was winning her 100 metre hurdles.

Loud calls of "Op-ah! Op-ah!" came from the the fishmongers gathered round their TV, urging her up and over the hurdles. The whole market stopped and gathered to watch the race, with increasing noise of support and cheering. And when she won, everyone was clapping and smiling and chatting. T'was a lovely moment 

And yesterday, I was in Clapham and saw some parents and kids waiting to cross the road. The peleton of cycling commuters that came through as the lights changed was greeted by a rowdy chorus of "Team GB! Team GB!" from the parents and children. Some of the cyclists were bemused or concerned, but a few took their cue and received the praise.

London with a common cause


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

Not sure if I should like that post or not. I really enjoyed the torch coming through *Brixton*, and it is good to see people happy and talking to each other, it all seems a bit, I dunno, American.

Perhaps that's just the 'Team GB' bit? Yuk.


----------



## story (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not keen on the Team GeeBee thing. But I have overcome my curmudgeonly grumbling and now accept that it is better than, for instance, "Hey UK!"

I like it better than I do the logo.

What would be the proper British way to cheer the team, Onket?

And when did America get the monopoly for community and common cause?

It seemed very genuine and heartfelt, and it reminded me of the way Brixton shop fronts erupted and bubbled forth with cheering support when Usain won his gold last time.

If it makes you feel any better, there was no back-slapping or high-fiving going on. And no-one said "Well alright!" like Kinnock.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 3, 2012)

story said:


> In Market Row this morning just as Jessica Ennis was winning her 100 metre hurdles.
> 
> Loud calls of "Op-ah! Op-ah!" came from the the fishmongers gathered round their TV, urging her up and over the hurdles. The whole market stopped and gathered to watch the race, with increasing noise of support and cheering. And when she won, everyone was clapping and smiling and chatting. T'was a lovely moment
> 
> ...


 
Well, it might be nice of the local fishmongers went to support UK (to give the country its proper name) athletes when there's a meet on in nearby Crystal Palace.
Always find it weird how everyone takes an interest in a sport for a couple of days every four years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2012)

It's not weird at all


----------



## story (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not really interested in much sport (I follow some, in a desultory way), but I am interested in the Olympics, especially when I have some kind of connection to the host city (e.g. Atlanta, Athens, London...)

And I might tune in for a football final or important game even though (oh the shame!) I don't have a team of my own.


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

story said:


> Yeah, I'm not keen on the Team GeeBee thing. But I have overcome my curmudgeonly grumbling and now accept that it is better than, for instance, "Hey UK!"
> 
> I like it better than I do the logo.
> 
> ...


 
As I said, perhaps it was just the 'Team GB' bit? Dunno.

People's enjoyment of the torch passing through the other week seemed genuine too, great atmosphere.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 3, 2012)

Been to the Games these last two days, wrangling four young children, and had a pretty good time.

Found basketball much more interesting than hockey though.

No that into the Team GB thing. But, in terms of language at least, it's snappier than 'Australian Olympic Team'


----------



## leanderman (Aug 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyone had pizza in the Dogstar?


 
It's ok. They do a Reggae Reggae sauce one.


----------



## crawl (Aug 4, 2012)

Fair warning: I would try and not do anything too illegal like on CHL, specifically between the Rec/Social and Shakespeare Business center, as there are a billion coppers with rental vans hanging around trying to look hard. I don't know what they're doing aside from training to not be made fools of again after the Splash... My best guess.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 4, 2012)

Probably because 'team' has been appropriated cringingly into business management speak.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2012)

Bit of a damp splash day so far  

Was a good day at the Flea Market yesterday. A bit quieter than most the stall holders/organisers hoped I would guess, still did okay though.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Bit of a damp splash day so far
> 
> Was a good day at the Flea Market yesterday. A bit quieter than most the stall holders/organisers hoped I would guess, still did okay though.


 
The girls next to us were getting slightly hysterical about how badly they were doing   Tbf their pricing was rather on the expensive side.  Wheras we ended up getting rid of nearly everything by reducing everything to £2 or less after about 3pm 

The soundsystem has just gone on for Splash and my front room is vibrating


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Well, it might be nice of the local fishmongers went to support UK (to give the country its proper name) athletes when there's a meet on in nearby Crystal Palace.
> Always find it weird how everyone takes an interest in a sport for a couple of days every four years.


 
How do you know they only take an interest every four years?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How do you know they only take an interest every four years?


 
If people took an interest in athletics year round, athletes (instead of just an elite few) would make a decent living. But in reality no one cares much except when the word Olympic gold gets uttered.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> If people took an interest in athletics year round, athletes (instead of just an elite few) would make a decent living. But in reality no one cares much except when the word Olympic gold gets uttered.


 
Are you talking about the general public?  Or the press?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 5, 2012)

Both. Not that I really care about running and jumping events under 1500m, but just a general observation.


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Bit of a damp splash day so far


 
Was hoping to bump into you, mate.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Was hoping to bump into you, mate.



I was working  

Made many burgers but only one lasagne. With salad and garlic bread not chips.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 6, 2012)

I didn't go. I had a piece of glass in my foot that I couldn't extract.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Both. Not that I really care about running and jumping events under 1500m, but just a general observation.


 
It's not like a huge amount of events are televised.  I got to watch the gymnastics in Tokyo last year as that was televised, but I think it was in the afternoon so other people may have been at work.  There's a lot of people on annual leave so are therefore able to watch the Olympics.  There's a lot more able to work from home during the Olympics so are probably also watching it.  There's also the time difference for when various sports are on meaning not everyone can watch what they want to. 

Also, I was in a pub the other day where there was a little argument because someone wanted football on.  Another peson pointed out that the Olympics is for a couple of weeks once every four years.  I'm not sure why the ones that wanted football on were kicking up such a stink because they were watching it already in a pub showing three different sports on three different screens.

If other sports clash with football (especially in pubs), which sport do you reckon it's going to win if there's only one tv?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's not like a huge amount of events are televised. I got to watch the gymnastics in Tokyo last year as that was televised, but I think it was in the afternoon so other people may have been at work. There's a lot of people on annual leave so are therefore able to watch the Olympics. There's a lot more able to work from home during the Olympics so are probably also watching it. There's also the time difference for when various sports are on meaning not everyone can watch what they want to.
> 
> Also, I was in a pub the other day where there was a little argument because someone wanted football on. Another peson pointed out that the Olympics is for a couple of weeks once every four years. I'm not sure why the ones that wanted football on were kicking up such a stink because they were watching it already in a pub showing three different sports on three different screens.
> 
> If other sports clash with football (especially in pubs), which sport do you reckon it's going to win if there's only one tv?


 
Three letters: GAA.
They had that on at the same time as Murray/Federer yesterday, same as with Wimbledon a few weeks ago.  
I actually think that's far enough; very few places show it but it means some people yap at me trying to get it turned over, though not yesterday as i was watching cycling on my computer downstairs.
I loved it when loads of people asked me who I had been cheering for between Donegal and Kerry and I said Team GB


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I loved it when loads of people asked me who I had been cheering for between Donegal and Kerry and I said Team GB


 
Oh, I wonder who those people possibly were!

Has he got Setanta now then?  Or is it shown on another channel?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, I wonder who those people possibly were!
> 
> Has he got Setanta now then? Or is it shown on another channel?


 
Premier Sports I think.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 6, 2012)

Another setback in the Gentrification Wars. The New York Times has turned to the dark side:

"*These days, Brixton is on the way to becoming*, for want of a better word, *Brooklyn* — or at least the Brooklyn of Bushwick and Bedford-Stuyvesant and Fort Greene. A part of town long avoided by outsiders has begun in recent years to be *colonized by young professionals and become something of a destination for foodies*. Across from Blacker Dread’s record store, for example, is a relatively new place called *Ms. Cupcake* that bills itself as “London’s first entirely vegan bakery.

www.nytimes.com/2012/08/06/sports/olympics/usain-bolt-of-jamaica-thrills-brixton-london-with-100-meter-gold.html?_r=1&ref=sports


----------



## Simon brixton (Aug 6, 2012)

Please don't get your coffee from Coast, Starbucks or even Cafe Nero in Brixton, Cafe Marino have been in Brixton for years and serve excellent coffee


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2012)

Simon brixton said:
			
		

> Please don't get your coffee from Coast, Starbucks or even Cafe Nero in Brixton, Cafe Marino have been in Brixton for years and serve excellent coffee



Cheers


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 6, 2012)

Simon brixton said:


> Please don't get your coffee from Coast, Starbucks or even Cafe Nero in Brixton, Cafe Marino have been in Brixton for years and serve excellent coffee


 
Can you explain your thinking a bit more ? 

I intimate that you would like people to shun new coffeeshops, presumably so that they fail, and so that the already-bustling Cafe Marino (provider of generous and delicious egg mayonnaise sandwiches) becomes the monopoly coffeeshop in Brixton.

Does your recommendation extend to the consumption of other foods and beverages in Brixton ? Do you propose that there should exist only one shop of each type (presumably the oldest), or are more shops permissible ?

How long must a business have been operating before it is deemed OK to shop there ? 

MacDonalds and other food outlets serve (lots of) coffee. Should we stop buying coffee at those places too ?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 6, 2012)

Simon brixton said:


> Please don't get your coffee from Coast, Starbucks or even Cafe Nero in Brixton, Cafe Marino have been in Brixton for years and serve excellent coffee


 
Are you involved with them? 

Not saying you necessarily are but it's funny how often people's first posts are about how good some local restaurant or cafe is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2012)

Simon brixton said:


> Please don't get your coffee from Coast, Starbucks or even Cafe Nero in Brixton, Cafe Marino have been in Brixton for years and serve excellent coffee


 
but



> Brixton is big enough and vibrant enough to be able to accommodate new businesses of all sizes who provide
> much needed employment and services for it's residents. The side streets around the High Street and the market are buzzing with independent traders and they would surely welcome the arrival of hotel guests who will be potential customers.


 
businesses of all sizes as long as they're not chains you mean?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/cinema/Ritzy_Picturehouse/film/London_The_Modern_Babylon/

Saw this doc at Ritzy. Its on this week. It features Brixton in 81 riots . Interesting doc that really gets going in second half when it get to 70s onwards. Not straightforward talking heads more a collage of  archive footage of London that is held together by the idea that it constantly is in a state of change. Its  migration that underlay this either from other parts of UK or from abroad .This is threatened by the increasing colonisation of central London by the rich. Good offbeat look at London.

"Narrated through music and film archive treasures from the past 100 years, Julien Temple's LONDON: THE MODERN BABYLON tells the story of the capital's epic journey through a century of cultural upheaval and reinvention."


----------



## fjydj (Aug 6, 2012)

> Its migration that underlay this either from other parts of UK or from abroad .This is threatened by the increasing colonisation of central London by the rich.


 
so rich people migrating to brixton is bad, but poor people colonising brixton is not?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2012)

fjydj said:


> so rich people migrating to brixton is bad, but poor people colonising brixton is not?


 
Rich should stick with Richmond and Kensington and Chelsea


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2012)

fjydj said:


> so rich people migrating to brixton is bad, but poor people colonising brixton is not?


Rich people have got lots of places they can move to. For people brought up in traditionally poorer communities, the choices are far more limited, and get even more limited when well heeled incomers start buying up properties in their area.

This invariably leads to rising rents and housing prices with social housing provision coming under buckling pressure and long term squatters being swiftly evicted in the land grab.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2012)

Simon brixton said:


> Please don't get your coffee from Coast, Starbucks or even Cafe Nero in Brixton, Cafe Marino have been in Brixton for years and serve excellent coffee


I try and support local independent coffee houses as much as I can around Brixton, but I wish the coffee in San Marino was stronger, and the TV not so deafeningly loud.

Where's Coast by the way?

*edit, ah, you mean Costa! Don't worry - I never go there. Or Starbucks,


----------



## Winot (Aug 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Rich people have got lots of places they can move to. For people brought up in traditionally poorer communities, the choices are far more limited, and get even more limited when well heeled incomers start buying up properties in their area.
> 
> This invariably leads to rising rents and housing prices with social housing provision coming under buckling pressure and long term squatters being swiftly evicted in the land grab.



True, but people of differing incomes living side by side has its benefits. The alternative is social segregation. London is more socially mixed than some big US cities for example, and that's a good thing imo.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2012)

editor said:


> For people brought up in traditionally poorer communities, the choices are far more limited, and get even more limited when well heeled incomers start buying up properties in their area.


For limited, read non-existent.
 Which is why I have two unexpected twenty-somethings, in employment, living in my house. There's nowhere else they can go, the way things are at the moment.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 7, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> For limited, read non-existent.
> Which is why I have two unexpected twenty-somethings, in employment, living in my house. There's nowhere else they can go, the way things are at the moment.


I expect we will have 20 somethings in our place in a few years (well there's already a 19 year old and 15 year old) my partner thinks we wont but I'm not so sure....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 8, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I expect we will have 20 somethings in our place in a few years (well there's already a 19 year old and 15 year old) my partner thinks we wont but I'm not so sure....


One of them is a nearly 30-something.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 8, 2012)

I would add, that only one is related to me.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 8, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> One of them is a nearly 30-something.





Mrs Magpie said:


> I would add, that only one is related to me.




we are lucky that we do have space but still I would like to know there was an end to parenting in sight


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2012)

Have you taken a lovvvver?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 8, 2012)

... and this is not a 'by choice' situation. They want their own place, and we want our place to ourselves. As it happens, they can't afford even a shared place, and we are not prepared to see them on the streets (for that is the alternative).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Have you taken a lovvvver?


No, it's one of the other barmen who is my son's best mate.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 8, 2012)

editor said:


> I try and support local independent coffee houses as much as I can around Brixton, but I wish the coffee in San Marino was stronger, and the TV not so deafeningly loud.


The coffee is alright if you get two shots. It's too hot of rme inside though, I always start sweating upon entry as there are no open windows or fans around the place.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2012)

For anyone who may have missed it, thread about Tesco's plans to open a store on Brixton Hill with links to petition and objection template here. 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ing-as-another-tesco-comes-to-brixton.296580/


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2012)

I notice Eds favourite tattoo place is gone.


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 8, 2012)

editor said:


> Rich people have got lots of places they can move to. For people brought up in traditionally poorer communities, the choices are far more limited, and get even more limited when well heeled incomers start buying up properties in their area.
> 
> This invariably leads to rising rents and housing prices with social housing provision coming under buckling pressure and long term squatters being swiftly evicted in the land grab.


 
The problem isn't gentrification. The problem is that in the UK we never had a revolution to take the land off the aristocrats, so the entire property market is distorted by a bunch of parasitical landowners leeching money off the rest of us.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I notice Eds favourite tattoo place is gone.


*cries real tears.



That guy was a Grade A twat.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> For anyone who may have missed it, thread about Tesco's plans to open a store on Brixton Hill with links to petition and objection template here.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ing-as-another-tesco-comes-to-brixton.296580/


Also available to sign in Elm Park Dairy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2012)

Small fire at Bombay Inn, meaning they'll be shut for a couple of weeks

http://www.brixtonblog.com/fire-in-brixton-hill-restaurant/6247

You can still order though, as orders directed to Hakim's brother's restaurant in Clapham


----------



## ajdown (Aug 8, 2012)

I was going to say that I didn't notice that this morning when I went to the bus ... then noticed it happened about 3 hours after I left for work


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2012)

Winot said:


> True, but people of differing incomes living side by side has its benefits. The alternative is social segregation. London is more socially mixed than some big US cities for example, and that's a good thing imo.


For sure, but it's not so good when the upmarket needs of the wealthy incomers start to dominate the area, pricing out all the traditional affordable shops and businesses that formed a major focus of the long standing community.


----------



## crawl (Aug 9, 2012)

ericjarvis said:


> The problem isn't gentrification. The problem is that in the UK we never had a revolution to take the land off the aristocrats, so the entire property market is distorted by a bunch of parasitical landowners leeching money off the rest of us.


 
I'm not very keen on real estate and what not, but I find the leasehold vs freehold thing to be bizarre. Is it just to cement a class system in place, or what? You "own" your house or flat for 100 years or so and then instead of passing it down through the family it goes back to the original owners? I'm not aware of anything like that in the U.S., for example... 

It seems basically impossible to invest in a flat or anything in London that is actually yours forever unless you're a millionaire


----------



## Winot (Aug 9, 2012)

crawl said:


> I'm not very keen on real estate and what not, but I find the leasehold vs freehold thing to be bizarre. Is it just to cement a class system in place, or what? You "own" your house or flat for 100 years or so and then instead of passing it down through the family it goes back to the original owners? I'm not aware of anything like that in the U.S., for example...
> 
> It seems basically impossible to invest in a flat or anything in London that is actually yours forever unless you're a millionaire



It's even worse than that - technically even freeholders don't have absolute ownership of their land - they have a 'fee simple' from the monarch.

Leasehold isn't as bad as it used to be though, as the leaseholder now has a right to purchase a share of the Freehold.

I think you're right that this is a situation unique to England / Wales.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 9, 2012)

Winot said:


> The leaseholder now has a right to purchase a share of the Freehold.


 
Not always.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2012)

How long till Brixton gets a Harris and Hoole 'artisan' coffee shop?


----------



## The Keep (Aug 9, 2012)

For those who didn't see, we filmed a short film with the owner of the shop, Book Mongers, on Cold Harbour Lane.  He's been in Brixton 23 years and Book Mongers has been open for 20!!

Check the video out here - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-book-monger-cold-harbour-lane.297520/

Go pay him a visit!!

The Keep
www.enterthekeep.co.uk
contact@enterthekeep.co.uk


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2012)

About 10 orange bin-liners of loft insulation here if anyone wants them-

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/oldmap.s...=Y&mapp=oldmap.srf&searchp=oldsearch.srf&lm=0 

They have a sign on them inviting people to help themselves.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 9, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01ljk4r/Thinking_Allowed_Social_capital_gentrification/

Laurie Taylor's interview on BBC R4 about gentrification of Brixton/Peckham, with Emma Jackson of Glasgow University. Starts at 17:15. About 10 minutes.

She compares and contrasts Brixton and Peckham.

Peckhamites: enthusiastic about multicultural/multiclass neighbourliness; preoccupation with Rye Lane: African shops viewed as exotic and/or revolting. Living in Peckham a "badge of difference" compared with East Dulwich

Brixtonites: attracted by edginess and chaos, as long as it can be held at arms' length. Brixton treated as "wallpaper"

More on Peckham:

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=...rdam2011/edocs2/Session%2010/10-2-Jackson.pdf


----------



## nagapie (Aug 9, 2012)

urbanspaceman said:


> Brixton treated as "wallpaper"


 
What does that even mean?


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 9, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Not always.


 
To quote the 1992 Freeholders Act:

"The Freeholder shall have the right to free use and benefit of any property subject to each new heir paying fealty to his liege lord and full honourable service when his liege shall have good need of him, and his liegemen, and so shall provide company for his liegelord's retinue in such wars or disputations as he or his king should see fit, to the following degree:

studio flat ----------------> two archers and spearman​one-bed conversion -----> three archers and broadsword​one-bed (purpose built)-> man at arms​three-bed terrace --------> knight + 2 squires + 5 longbow​detached ------------------->catapult"​ 
If you only hold the leasehold you don't have to provide archers.


----------



## crawl (Aug 10, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> To quote the 1992 Freeholders Act:
> 
> "The Freeholder shall have the right to free use and benefit of any property subject to each new heir paying fealty to his liege lord and full honourable service when his liege shall have good need of him, and his liegemen, and so shall provide company for his liegelord's retinue in such wars or disputations as he or his king should see fit, to the following degree:
> 
> ...


 
Need some Robins up in this hood. Or maybe Sir Bill Gates can come joust me up a one bedroom flat with a kitchen out of the kindness of his heart; I'm getting tired of my flat mate peons


----------



## ajdown (Aug 10, 2012)

What was the accident under the railway bridge about 6.30am this morning?  Looked like it involved a bus and something, there was an ambulance there but we go through Coldharbour Lane so weren't able to see what was going on.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2012)

Morning  

What to do this morning with no money? Have a few spare hours and the radio is boring me.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2012)

Chainsaw carving in Brockwell Park on the 09th. Artist called Shane Green, his website is www.yorkshirecarver.blogspot.com







By the ponds


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2012)

A finished carving by the basketball (temporarily volleyball?) court.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2012)

(I added the 'cap' and hair)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2012)

Franco Manca have longer opening hours  

Mon/Tue 12-5
Wed 12-9
Thu/Fri/Sat 12-11
Sun 12-9


----------



## happyshopper (Aug 11, 2012)

The last vestiges of Brixton's "early closing day" are fast disappearing.

See http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1965/35/enacted


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Franco Manca have longer opening hours
> 
> Mon/Tue 12-5
> Wed 12-9
> ...


 
I thought I'd seen some other indication of later opening on Wednesdays in BV too. 

Anyone eaten in Veranda?  Any good?   Or which caribbean restaurant would people recommend?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 12, 2012)

I've heard that Wings 'n Tings in BV is good.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2012)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I've heard that Wings 'n Tings in BV is good.



Free range fried chicken. What could be bad?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I've heard that Wings 'n Tings in BV is good.



But is it good on a Tuesday eve?  Oh, its got its own entrance innit so maybe yes.


----------



## crawl (Aug 12, 2012)

Bamboula's near Lloy'ds bank looks nice, and fairly popular, but I've yet to try it.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 12, 2012)

crawl said:


> Bamboula's near Lloy'ds bank looks nice, and fairly popular, but I've yet to try it.


 
Bamboula's is a good Caribbean place.  Jamaicans don't spend a huge amount of time on poncey culinary invention nor on artistic presentation: just on good, solid fare, and that's Bamboula's.  Occasionally, it seems a bit disorganised or scatterbrained but it's always well-meaning.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 12, 2012)

Bamboula do a good callaloo lasagna, not with chips I hasten to add.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 12, 2012)

Oooh I could really eat jerk chicken, rice and peas now


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2012)

crawl said:


> Bamboula's near Lloy'ds bank looks nice, and fairly popular, but I've yet to try it.


 
I've eaten there quite a few times, although not recently. It's always been good.



nagapie said:


> Bamboula do a good callaloo lasagna, not with chips I hasten to add.


 
Didn't have that, though.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 13, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Bamboula do a good callaloo lasagna, not with chips I hasten to add.


oooh this could be the answer to the vegetarian lasgne quest (but I did want the chips on the side)


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2012)

Can people please stop using 'on the side' for food related comments? This isn't America. Thanks.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll have you on the side.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2012)

Delicious sights in Brixton today


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought they weren't allowed to be sold live anymore?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope the one making a break made it to freedom


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I thought they weren't allowed to be sold live anymore?


 
Did wonder. 



Belushi said:


> I hope the one making a break made it to freedom


 
He got close and then the stall holder lobbed him back in. 

((snails))


----------



## crawl (Aug 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> Can people please stop using 'on the side' for food related comments? This isn't America. Thanks.


 
Well what do you call it here?  There's only so many ways to say side dish. "Smaller portion of food located adjacent to main course"?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2012)

crawl said:


> Well what do you call it here? There's only so many ways to say side dish. "Smaller portion of food located adjacent to main course"?


 
Accompaniment


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 13, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I thought they weren't allowed to be sold live anymore?


Rather alive than dead, surely?


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2012)

crawl said:


> Well what do you call it here? There's only so many ways to say side dish. "Smaller portion of food located adjacent to main course"?


 
Lasagne with chips.

Lasagne and chips.

Why arse about using more words than you need?


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I'll have you on the side.


 
That is an entirely different proposal.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 13, 2012)

An indecent one, but is it Britishly indecent?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 13, 2012)

Fuck me!
What sounded like a gun shot very close out side our house.Scared the shit out of me!
Jumped up and a load of lads running down the street in hoodies.
Called the police and they have had other calls. 
They are taping off the road opposite our house. 

I really hope nobody was hurt


----------



## kittyP (Aug 13, 2012)

They are taking the police tape down now which is good. 
I can hear sirens and shouting further away though.


----------



## pinkpug (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Kitty P, I heard them to, but it was about 12:20 on Gresham Road then lots of shouting and running then about 8 more gunshots, there haven't been any police!

Have you any update?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 14, 2012)

pinkpug said:


> Hi Kitty P, I heard them to, but it was about 12:20 on Gresham Road then lots of shouting and running then about 8 more gunshots, there haven't been any police!
> 
> Have you any update?


 
I didn't hear anything like 8. Just the one. 
Oh sorry, just seen you said about an hour later. 
Crumbs!
The police where hear pretty quick, they said others had called. 
I could hear the helicopter but not over here, maybe towards you. 
Dunno tbh. 
I have heard sirens in the back ground on and off but then when don't you. 
Dunno where to look up on line to see.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2012)

pinkpug said:


> Hi Kitty P, I heard them to, but it was about 12:20 on Gresham Road then lots of shouting and running then about 8 more gunshots, there haven't been any police!


 
It may well have been connected. Gresham Road is 0.8 miles from Claribel Road so a far distance and certainly we heard a different shot to you an hour earlier. There was only one here but it woke me up (which is bloody hard) from snoozing! 

Police were very quick. I overheard one of them saying that there were no signs anyone was hit/hurt. They seemed pretty thorough as they had the road closed off for a fair period searching up and down.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone hear any more about any of this?


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2012)

No, but I did have a very nice Gammon Dinner in The Phoenix today, followed by purchasing my daughter some fake Crocs and a Winnie the Pooh fork and spoon set, both from the poundshop.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> No, but I did have a very nice Gammon Dinner in The Phoenix today, followed by purchasing my daughter some fake Crocs and a Winnie the Pooh fork and spoon set, both from the poundshop.


 
I'll check out the poundshop.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2012)

Overheard through my window, from a woman passing by. Dunno why, it just made me crease up.
"Madison! Get out of that fucking tree NOW!"


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2012)

The inevitable hipster art book and 'cool stuff' store is opening up in Market Row in the unit previously occupied by the wanker tattoo lot.


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2012)

editor said:


> The inevitable hipster art book and 'cool stuff' store is opening up in Market Row in the unit previously occupied by the wanker tattoo lot.


 
He was in there doing a bit of decorating when I went passed the other week. He seems a decent enough bloke, tbf.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> He was in there doing a bit of decorating when I went passed the other week. He seems a decent enough bloke, tbf.


Gotta be better than the fuckwit that was there before.


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2012)

Don't know the bloke. Went in there once out of interest but cos I've already got a tattooist up north that I use (although no money at the moment), I was never going to get anything done anyway. I think I asked him how long he'd been there or something. Completely unremarkable conversation.

Why have I bothered typing that?


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Overheard through my window, from a woman passing by. Dunno why, it just made me crease up.
> "Madison! Get out of that fucking tree NOW!"


 
Cat, ferret, dog or child? 

In more gentrification news, the last unit on the right as you walk through Market Row towards 'Brixton Village' (ptuh!) has also changed hands and is now occupied by a retro vintage assortment of stuff. Opposite the fishmongers, if this sort of thing does it for you.


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2012)

What sort of retro vintage stuff, eh?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> Cat, ferret, dog or child?


I have no idea, it was heard only.


----------



## Beta Finn (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been on here before but I've never signed up. Now it's three days (eek) until I move into my flat in Brixton (near the prison) and I wanted to say hi to forum people and ask what advice you'd all give to a newbie.

Hello!


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2012)

Beta Finn said:


> I've been on here before but I've never signed up. Now it's three days (eek) until I move into my flat in Brixton (near the prison) and I wanted to say hi to forum people and ask what advice you'd all give to a newbie.
> 
> Hello!


Hello! My advice is this: if daddy has just bought you the flat, keep that fact to yourself.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Hello! My advice is this: if daddy has just bought you the flat, keep that fact to yourself.


 
What if it was mammy?


----------



## Beta Finn (Aug 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Hello! My advice is this: if daddy has just bought you the flat, keep that fact to yourself.


 
Ha! No. Really not. I have debt collectors chasing me, so I'm not really in "that" category of people. I'll bare that in mind though.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2012)

Beta Finn said:


> I've been on here before but I've never signed up. Now it's three days (eek) until I move into my flat in Brixton (near the prison) and I wanted to say hi to forum people and ask what advice you'd all give to a newbie.
> 
> Hello!


 
If that's you in your avatar pic I'd take it down sharpish. Lend us a fiver?


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2012)

Beta Finn said:


> Ha! No. Really not. I have debt collectors chasing me, so I'm not really in "that" category of people. I'll bare that in mind though.


Good call. What made you move to Brixton?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2012)

Top advice. Shop in the Market proper and get to know the stallholders and they'll see you alright, especially if it's towards the end of the day. Fruit and veg are much cheaper in the market, the market is being squeezed by Lambeth Council, Market landlords, and the supermarkets. use it or we'll lose it. Really walk around and get to know the place and the people. Interact.


----------



## Beta Finn (Aug 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Good call. What made you move to Brixton?


 
Girl I moved out with spends a lot of time hanging out there, plan B and all that. We wanted to get the hell away from the middle of nowhere and Brixton seemed beautiful and perfect.


----------



## Beta Finn (Aug 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Top advice. Shop in the Market proper and get to know the stallholders and they'll see you alright, especially if it's towards the end of the day. Fruit and veg are much cheaper in the market, the market is being squeezed by Lambeth Council, Market landlords, and the supermarkets. use it or we'll lose it. Really walk around and get to know the place and the people. Interact.


 
Thanks  I'm pretty excited about the markets quite honestly!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2012)

Beta Finn said:


> Girl I moved out with spends a lot of time hanging out there, plan B and all that. We wanted to get the hell away from the middle of nowhere and Brixton seemed beautiful and perfect.


 
Yes, yes it is. Spare some change?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2012)

The market is the heart of Brixton.


----------



## Beta Finn (Aug 14, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Yes, yes it is. Spare some change?


 
Wanna lend me some so I can eat this week?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2012)

Beta Finn said:


> Wanna lend me some so I can eat this week?


 
If you're that poor, how did you afford a place in Brixton? Serious question - it's not cheap around here anymore. Would've lent you some dosh, only I'm on a different continent.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2012)

New flats opposite me start at a _quarter of a million_ a pop. For a crappy one bedroom Barratts Home.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2012)

editor said:


> New flats opposite me start at a _quarter of a million_ a pop. For a crappy one bedroom Barratts Home.


 
Our flat - a largish 1 bed but slightly decrepit old Victorian terrace ground floor flat has just been valued at 320-350K. Madness.

I hasten to add that we're merely renting.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 14, 2012)

Beta Finn said:


> Thanks  I'm pretty excited about the markets quite honestly!


 
Object to the Tesco they're going to open on Brixton Hill. 
http://www.brixtonblog.com/campaign-how-to-object-to-the-george-iv-becoming-a-tesco/6244

Not sure if the deadline for emailing the council was 5pm or midnight tonight. 

If your flats have communal doors or gates SHUT THEM AFTER YOURSELF.  

And others if necessary.


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 14, 2012)

Beta Finn said:


> I've been on here before but I've never signed up. Now it's three days (eek) until I move into my flat in Brixton (near the prison) and I wanted to say hi to forum people and ask what advice you'd all give to a newbie.
> 
> Hello!


 
Everything you know about Brixton is wrong. Actually everything anyone knows about Brixton is wrong.


----------



## Beta Finn (Aug 14, 2012)

TruXta said:


> If you're that poor, how did you afford a place in Brixton? Serious question - it's not cheap around here anymore. Would've lent you some dosh, only I'm on a different continent.


 
That's why I can't afford to eat any longer. Our place isn't too expensive, thankfully. 



ericjarvis said:


> Everything you know about Brixton is wrong. Actually everything anyone knows about Brixton is wrong.


 
That's comforting.



quimcunx said:


> Object to the Tesco they're going to open on Brixton Hill.
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/campaign-how-to-object-to-the-george-iv-becoming-a-tesco/6244


 
Signed. I heard about that the other day and was deeply upset. Thanks for the petition link!


----------



## ajdown (Aug 14, 2012)

Been doing some research on my family tree for a whileand I've just discovered a very distant relative - in fact my 3rd great grand uncle - Henry Flower, lists place of birth as Brixton in 1858.  He and his family lived at 4 Albion Place, which appears to be off Camberwell New Road but I can't seem to pinpoint it any closer, I guess it's long been redeveloped.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2012)

The Albert is running out of chef soon.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2012)

How soon?


----------



## Winot (Aug 14, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Been doing some research on my family tree for a whileand I've just discovered a very distant relative - in fact my 3rd great grand uncle - Henry Flower, lists place of birth as Brixton in 1858.  He and his family lived at 4 Albion Place, which appears to be off Camberwell New Road but I can't seem to pinpoint it any closer, I guess it's long been redeveloped.



See, you do belong here.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> How soon?



We are like a band splitting up


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2012)

ajdown said:


> 4 Albion Place, which appears to be off Camberwell New Road but I can't seem to pinpoint it any closer, I guess it's long been redeveloped.


Not necessarily, lots of road names have changed. eg Rushcroft Road is called something completely different on the Charles Booth Poverty map.
http://booth.lse.ac.uk/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2012)

Beta Finn said:


> I've been on here before but I've never signed up. Now it's three days (eek) until I move into my flat in Brixton (near the prison) and I wanted to say hi to forum people and ask what advice you'd all give to a newbie.
> 
> Hello!


 
If you see a shortarse Scottish redhead walking around near the Prison - hide.  Brixton Hill is full of dodgy types


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 15, 2012)

Serious advice. Don't attempt to cross Brixton Hill at night,  and definitely not if you've had a drink, except at proper crossings with lights. In the time I've lived in Brixton lots of people have been killed or seriously injured and sometimes the car hits and runs which makes it all the worse.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Serious advice. Don't attempt to cross Brixton Hill at night, and definitely not if you've had a drink, except at proper crossings with lights. In the time I've lived in Brixton lots of people have been killed or seriously injured and sometimes the car hits and runs which makes it all the worse.


 
Yep.  Very very dodgy roads to cross and even at crossings, lots of motorists jump the lights, especially near the Prison


----------



## kittyP (Aug 15, 2012)

Am I being a little pussy and over reacting? 
I have never heard a (presumably) gun shot that close before. 
Does no one have any idea what happened?


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Am I being a little pussy and over reacting?
> I have never heard a (presumably) gun shot that close before.
> Does no one have any idea what happened?


A lot of things can _sound_ like gunshots, but they're often not (as you can see from someone saying they heard 8 when you heard one). 

I was at Splash and someone was emphatic that they'd heard a gunshot too, but there hadn't been.

*that's not to say that you didn't hear one, btw, just that it might have been something else.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 15, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> A lot of things can sound like gunshots, but they're often not (as you can see from someone saying they heard 8 when you heard one).
> 
> I was at Splash and someone was emphatic that they'd heard a gunshot too, but there hadn't been.
> 
> *that's not to say that you didn't hear one, btw, just that it might have been something else.



I called 999 and spoke to the police and they admitted to having other reports.
I jumped up immediately and there were loads of lads with identical (virtually) black hoodies up, running down the centre of our road (which is very unusual). 
Our house mate down stairs, as soon as I heard it, I heard shout "What the fuck, that was a fucking gun wasn't it?". 

Not something I have come across before.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Serious advice. Don't attempt to cross Brixton Hill at night, and definitely not if you've had a drink, except at proper crossings with lights. In the time I've lived in Brixton lots of people have been killed or seriously injured and sometimes the car hits and runs which makes it all the worse.


 
Good advice. I almost got nailed one night. I was drunk but the lights were red and some twat came rushing through in a BMW.
Coming out of Blenheim Gardens I often see cars skip those lights in the early hours of the morning. Seen a few black cabs do it too as those fuckers know there's no camera.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 15, 2012)

Ed, you know, I fucking love Brixton. 
Don't wanna cause a panic or anything. 
It's not that.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 15, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Been doing some research on my family tree for a whileand I've just discovered a very distant relative - in fact my 3rd great grand uncle - Henry Flower, lists place of birth as Brixton in 1858. He and his family lived at 4 Albion Place, which appears to be off Camberwell New Road but I can't seem to pinpoint it any closer, I guess it's long been redeveloped.


 
Next time some twat starts one of those Whose The Most Brixton Person on here, you can win it and then we can bin the thread..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Next time some twat starts one of those Whose The Most Brixton Person on here, you can win it and then we can bin the thread..


 
I've traced my family back further but living in Kennington


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 15, 2012)

I know where you live, Kitty, I used to walk along your little road twice a day to work, and from work for over 15 years and it's not gun central, or stab city, it's a quiet road and if it was a gunshot, it's probably the last you'll ever hear in a lifetime unless you and Badgers run away with the circus and run a rifle range.  There are no reports of anyone getting injured or anything, thank goodness and you clearly live somewhere where people care enough to ring the emergency services if they're worried. I find that reassuring.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I know where you live, Kitty, I used to walk along your little road twice a day to work, and from work for over 15 years and it's not gun central, or stab city, it's a quiet road and if it was a gunshot, it's probably the last you'll ever hear in a lifetime unless you and Badgers run away with the circus and run a rifle range.  There are no reports of anyone getting injured or anything, thank goodness and you clearly live somewhere where people care enough to ring the emergency services if they're worried. I find that reassuring.



Oh, can we can we run away with the circus?  

I know, I know. 
The police came and checked no one was hurt.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've traced my family back further but living in Kennington


 
I know someone who can trace their family back to the people who built Ashby Mill to give it it's correct name. Ashby Mill is in Brixton, Kennington isn't


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 15, 2012)

@ Kitty
Something like that is shocking, especially if you haven't lived somewhere that long and feel like you're still settling in.


----------



## Onket (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Serious advice. Don't attempt to cross Brixton Hill at night, and definitely not if you've had a drink, except at proper crossings with lights. In the time I've lived in Brixton lots of people have been killed or seriously injured and sometimes the car hits and runs which makes it all the worse.


 
I saw a girl get hit by a moped outside The Fridge late one night. It was horrible.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> I saw a girl get hit by a moped outside The Fridge late one night. It was horrible.


The daughter of a regular at the Albert was killed by a hit and run driver on Brixton Hill some years ago. Really dreadful. Families never really recover from something like that. Especially as the driver was never caught. I've heard of so many deaths and serious injuries there, but this was the first time I witnessed the dreadful effect on so many people in a community that loved her


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 15, 2012)

I hear load bangs  from the estate all the time.  (my room faces the estate) 

i'm putting it down to doors alamming fire works  or  car backfiring.

or at least i used to until i started seeing more yellow signs.  now  i do always have a question in the back of my head


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I hear load bangs from the estate all the time. (my room faces the estate)
> 
> i'm putting it down to doors alamming fire works or car backfiring.
> 
> or at least i used to until i started seeing more yellow signs. now i do always have a question in the back of my head


FWIW every time I heard loud bangs over Brockwell Park after dark I hoped it was just fireworks.  Except that there's only so long you can do that.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The daughter of a regular at the Albert was killed by a hit and run driver on Brixton Hill some years ago. Really dreadful. Families never really recover from something like that. Especially as the driver was never caught. I've heard of so many deaths and serious injuries there, but this was the first time I witnessed the dreadful effect on so many people in a community that loved her


 
was that at the crossing with christchurch road where the ghostbike is/was?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 15, 2012)

No, nearer Blenheim Gardens iirc, but this was a long time ago, I've lived here nearly 32 years. The whole of Brixton Hill is dangerous to cross at night.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 15, 2012)

true, just that junction feels particularly dangerous on a bike because of the size of he roads crossing and iircc it's just on the brow of the hill


----------



## Onket (Aug 15, 2012)

Barry off Eastenders came into The Phoenix while I was having my dinner in there today!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 15, 2012)

Nasty Nick Cotton used to drink in The Albert.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Nasty Nick Cotton used to drink in The Albert.



I am quitting


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Barry off Eastenders came into The Phoenix while I was having my dinner in there today!



Did he sell you a car?


----------



## Onket (Aug 15, 2012)

No, I think he bought a sandwich.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> No, I think he bought a sandwich.



Not a lasagne? Shame really. Still, I doubt he has the cash for hot meals these days.


----------



## Onket (Aug 15, 2012)

I have no idea, if I'm honest. I was in the back room and I only stuck my head round the dooras he was leaving.

He gave someone a signed photo.


----------



## Onket (Aug 15, 2012)

p.s. They don't do lasagne in The Phoenix, so it definately wasn't lasagne.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 15, 2012)

I see a gap in the market. Think I shall open a pop-up stall (read: back of a van) selling lasagne and chips with optional side-salad accompaniment around Brixton.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> p.s. They don't do lasagne in The Phoenix, so it definately wasn't lasagne.



If someone orders one they usually get it from me at the pub and ask me to bring it over  so I stick 50p on the price. 

(lied^)


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 15, 2012)

Went past the Adventure playground and preschool nursery by Villa road (Max Roach Park) and saw it is closed. I go by most days so this happened this week. Cuts? I assume so


----------



## kittyP (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> @ Kitty
> Something like that is shocking, especially if you haven't lived somewhere that long and feel like you're still settling in.



I'm not concerned for my safety, was just worried for the people involved and it was a bit of a shock, noise alone. 
All seems chilled and happy here now. 
I like it here.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 15, 2012)

Greebo said:
			
		

> FWIW every time I heard loud bangs over Brockwell Park after dark I hoped it was just fireworks.  Except that there's only so long you can do that.



I do too. It happens a lot. 
This time I knew it was a gunshot, just knew. 
House mate who has lived round here all his life said the same. 
Dunno why. Just was totally different.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 15, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:
			
		

> I see a gap in the market. Think I shall open a pop-up stall (read: back of a van) selling lasagne and chips with optional side-salad accompaniment around Brixton.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 15, 2012)

Gramsci said:
			
		

> Went past the Adventure playground and preschool nursery by Villa road (Max Roach Park) and saw it is closed. I go by most days so this happened this week. Cuts? I assume so



Is it usually staffed then?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 15, 2012)

The pre-school is run with a bank of agency staff who work for Lambeth, I think a lot are getting laid off. I don't know the situation with the Adventure Playground.


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 15, 2012)

The not for profit which now runs the adventure playgrounds is bidding to run four or five of the one o clock clubs, including my nearest. Bodes well that they're shut in the holidays, eh. Wonder if Lambeth Council would take this into account. 

I know the answer :-(


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Is it usually staffed then?


 
I do see staff there for the little kids in morning as there is small playground at back.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The pre-school is run with a bank of agency staff who work for Lambeth, I think a lot are getting laid off. I don't know the situation with the Adventure Playground.


 
The large new one in Max Roach park is open all the time but there is age limit. So not for teenagers I think. The one in my photos is what is left of the old wooden one which is closed along with the building housing the preschool. Its such a waste of a nice building and environment. Its almost like being in countryside there. Its quiet and a lot of greenery.Not something kids have much access to in central Brixton.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 16, 2012)

Re the playgrounds, I saw something via twitter on Brixton Blog about it (I can't get it at the mo). Gist of it is that 7 in Lambeth, all operated by the same provider, have been shut due to problems with their management. Perfect timing right in the middle of the holidays 

ETA - as well as Max Roach I think Kennington and Loughborough Park are amongst the ones closed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2012)

Lovely little shower hopefully means I'll get out of watering garden


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Lovely little shower hopefully means I'll get out of watering garden


Yup, I was pleased too


----------



## kittyP (Aug 16, 2012)

BBC weather is informing me that is currently sunny with no cloud 
I don't mind the rain but I would like it to stop while I walk in to town please.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2012)

kittyP said:


> BBC weather is informing me that is currently sunny with no cloud
> I don't mind the rain but I would like it to stop while I walk in to town please.


 

BBC weather has downgraded *further ahead* forecast of 32 degrees next week, right down.  Looks like that mini-heatwave ain't gonna happen


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Went past the Adventure playground and preschool nursery by Villa road (Max Roach Park) and saw it is closed. I go by most days so this happened this week. Cuts? I assume so





nipsla said:


> Re the playgrounds, I saw something via twitter on Brixton Blog about it (I can't get it at the mo). Gist of it is that 7 in Lambeth, all operated by the same provider, have been shut due to problems with their management. Perfect timing right in the middle of the holidays
> 
> ETA - as well as Max Roach I think Kennington and Loughborough Park are amongst the ones closed.


 

I read on Twitter that this was because some staff working at the playgrounds had apparently not been properly vetted. Sounds like some sort of child protection issue so I guess they had no choice but to close all the playgrounds until they can investigate. Bit of a shit in the middle of the school holidays, but the right thing to do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> BBC weather has downgraded *further ahead* forecast of 32 degrees next week, right down.  Looks like that mini-heatwave ain't gonna happen


How often do you check the forecast?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 16, 2012)

In other news, after having lunch, some cunt in a http://www.warrensplumbing.co.uk/ lorry nearly just killed me as a rode my bike from Atlantic Road on to Brixton Road. The lights had gone red on Brixton Road and green on Atlantic, so I started to move into the road to turn right. This lorry ploughed straight through the red light at 30 mph as pedestrians started to cross and narrowly missed me. The lorry driver saw me at the last minute, but instead of hitting the brakes, drove straight past me. If I hadn't have spotted the lorry myself and stopped in the middle of the road, I have no doubt I would have been killed. The dozy fucker in the lorry didn't even acknowledge me or say sorry. I tried to catch him up, but I couldn't. And I was a bit shaken up really.

Think it would be on CCTV? Any point following it up?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

Report him to his company at the very least.
My sympathies - it's a horrible feeling when something like that happens. Can leave you feeling quite ill and shakey


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How often do you check the forecast?


 
A couple of times a day.  Why?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh shit BH 
Hope your ok.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, report it.  Next time people might not be so lucky.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A couple of times a day.  Why?


Cos I don't need to look up the forecast anymore, I just have to come on here!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Report him to his company at the very least.<snip>


^This if at all possible, the next roaduser he drives at might not be as lucky as you.


Orang Utan said:


> My sympathies - it's a horrible feeling when something like that happens.<snip>


Yes.  Been there, done that. Not just realising that you nearly got killed or seriously injured, but the idea that somebody really didn't give a toss whether they killed you or not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't think that's quite true. They'd be full of regrets after killing you, they just place their need to get somewhere quickly over the needs of others to be safe.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Report him to his company at the very least.
> My sympathies - it's a horrible feeling when something like that happens. Can leave you feeling quite ill and shakey


Thanks. I have written to the company. We'll see what happens....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't think that's quite true. They'd be full of regrets after killing you, they just place their need to get somewhere quickly over the needs of others to be safe.


Exactly - I could see the driver's face as he came towards me. He clearly made the split second decision that - seeing as I had spotted his lorry and stopped in the middle of the road - he could just plough on through the red lights, instead of having to slam his brakes on.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2012)

And to the police.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 16, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> And to the police.


 
This I think. 
Even if you don't have the number plate, you know the company and they could trace who was driving where at what time .


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 16, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> And to the police.


Yes - if they don't reply to my email asap I'll do that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos I don't need to look up the forecast anymore, I just have to come on here!


 
I see.  Do you switch on and see if your screen is wet then?


----------



## Winot (Aug 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> In other news, after having lunch, some cunt in a http://www.warrensplumbing.co.uk/ lorry nearly just killed me as a rode my bike from Atlantic Road on to Brixton Road. The lights had gone red on Brixton Road and green on Atlantic, so I started to move into the road to turn right. This lorry ploughed straight through the red light at 30 mph as pedestrians started to cross and narrowly missed me. The lorry driver saw me at the last minute, but instead of hitting the brakes, drove straight past me. If I hadn't have spotted the lorry myself and stopped in the middle of the road, I have no doubt I would have been killed. The dozy fucker in the lorry didn't even acknowledge me or say sorry. I tried to catch him up, but I couldn't. And I was a bit shaken up really.
> 
> Think it would be on CCTV? Any point following it up?


 
Sorry to hear this - it really shakes you up doesn't it. 

I had a similar incident (road rage) with a liveried van and reported it to the company and the police.  The company said all the right tings but ultimately said they couldn't trace driver without reg plate (yeah right).  Police said the same.

Still worth reporting it though - maybe to The Times #cyclesafe campaign too if you have the time/energy (I didn't).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I see.  Do you switch on and see if your screen is wet then?


I tend to just look out the window


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I tend to just look out the window


 
and if it's sunny and you go out and it absolutely lashes it down an hour later?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and if it's sunny and you go out and it absolutely lashes it down an hour later?


That's UK weather. Always go out prepared. Knowing that it might rain shouldn't keep you in. It's just a bit of water.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That's UK weather. Always go out prepared. Knowing that it might rain shouldn't keep you in. It's just a bit of water.


 
rain doesn't keep me in, but if I know it's going to piss down, might take a brolly


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

Brollies are for wimps


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Brollies are for wimps


 
If it's any consolation, I think I've only carried a brolly once this year (or it may have been last year), but that was for the protection of someone else 

I found one on the tube as well the other week and brought it home. I have no idea why as I don't carry the one I already have 

PS:  Rain also makes a difference as to what shoes I'm going to wear.


----------



## Winot (Aug 16, 2012)

This thread is turning into Brixton pitter patter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2012)

Winot said:


> This thread is turning into Brixton pitter patter


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2012)

Winot said:


> This thread is turning into Brixton pitter patter


Better pitter patter than bitter banter.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2012)

Winot said:
			
		

> This thread is turning into Brixton pitter patter



Tittle tattle?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2012)

Brickers Banter?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2012)

Get


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2012)

another


----------



## Greebo (Aug 17, 2012)

Is it as windy in the centre as it is up here at the moment?


----------



## Onket (Aug 17, 2012)

Good to bump into a few of you in The Albert yesterday. Sorry to hear about your close shave, BH, I would have mentioned it if I'd known.


----------



## crawl (Aug 17, 2012)

Ed, any idea what all that random cheering is about? "Eyyyyyyy!!! Yaaaa!!" I think it's coming from Coldharbour but I'm too lazy to go look


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2012)

Almost certainly not 'random'.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> Good to bump into a few of you in The Albert yesterday. Sorry to hear about your close shave, BH, I would have mentioned it if I'd known.


 
Thanks for a good "putting the world to rights" rant/chat  x


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2012)

Whole footpath cordoned off just opposite and past the Behive this morning at about 7am. Copper guarding it, dunno what happened.


----------



## crawl (Aug 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> Almost certainly not 'random'.


 
Perhaps you are used to groups of men congregating near your house and cheering, but I can't say I am. So it's random enough for me


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2012)

crawl said:
			
		

> Perhaps you are used to groups of men congregating near your house and cheering



Only on cross dressing Tuesdays


----------



## colacubes (Aug 19, 2012)

Went to the Farmers Market at 10am and the whole of station road was filled with families out and about celebrating Eid.  Was lovely - everyone very smiley and kids giving out sweets


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2012)

What was nice last night was hearing my neighbour (Seventh Day Adventist) sitting out on her doorstep in the (relative) cool of the night talking to the lovely lady down the road who is Muslim arranging to cook together today.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2012)

Oooh, a little bit of rain 
Please, let it pour.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2012)

Nooooooooooo!!!!!  I'm meant to be lounging in bright sunshine all day today.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2012)

But it's too hot and humid....ooh a little bit of thunder...MORE! MORE!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2012)

The answer to hot and humid is breeze not rain!  Yesterday was all busy and no sun lounging.  I have been cheated of my Sunday.  CHEATED!!!ONE


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2012)

It will pass soon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2012)

The weather forecasters are lying bastards. There is still a picture of a sun on BBC weather


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It will pass soon.


 
I have to go out in 15 minutes?  What do you suggest I wear, MrsM?  What?  What?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2012)

Take a brolly, it will come into its own doubling as a parasol. I'm going out in a minute, inspired by children running about joyfully in the rain


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2012)

wet grass.  bah.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2012)

Wet grass is lovely under bare feet.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2012)

Less lovely under bottoms, which is where I was planning in putting it. You're not convincing me. It's still humid.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2012)

I've just detected breeze.


----------



## Onket (Aug 19, 2012)

crawl said:


> Perhaps you are used to groups of men congregating near your house and cheering, but I can't say I am. So it's random enough for me


 
Feel free to use a dictionary.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 19, 2012)

I read that Britain has the world's most changeable weather - why are its inhabitants not yet wise to this?


----------



## qosno1 (Aug 19, 2012)

lefteri said:


> I read that Britain has the world's most changeable weather - why are its inhabitants not yet wise to this?


 
My old Gran used to say "There's no such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothes".

She also said a bunch of things about Catholics that probably should never be repeated so not sure how much stock to put in her advice.


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 19, 2012)

From twitter just ten minutes ago - anyone see anything? (read from bottom up):

@RachelHarger 
 "A big crowd of locals gathered, taunting police, we will not forget Sean Rigg, Ian Tomlinson, Mark Duggan, Smiley Culture.." 

 @RachelHarger 
 "..that the man had just fallen over. But we have seen the boot print in his face!"

@RachelHarger 
"...but police reinforcements arrived before ambulance crew. When the ambulance arrived police tried to convince the medics.."

@RachelHarger 
"...him with his forearm, officer LX273 stamped his boot in the victims face. The man lost consciousness for about 10 minutes..."

@RachelHarger
"I just witnessed 3 police officers beating down a man outside Brixton library. The man was already lying on the ground when one officer...

 @RachelHarger 
If you can go down to Brixton police station in the next few hours please do so. My friend has just reported seeing the following incident:


----------



## qosno1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Brainaddict said:


> From twitter just ten minutes ago - anyone see anything? (read from bottom up):
> 
> @RachelHarger
> "A big crowd of locals gathered, taunting police, we will not forget Sean Rigg, Ian Tomlinson, Mark Duggan, Smiley Culture.."
> ...


 

Just saw that on twitter. Can't see anything else about it.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 19, 2012)

My "Lambeth" Twitter feed has also suddenly become full of it


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 19, 2012)

This is on twitter now

@righttoprotest
If you filmed the violent arrest outside Brixton Library today please email: brixtonpolicemonitor@gmail.com - address set up by witnesses.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 19, 2012)

And this on Brixton Blog:

http://www.brixtonblog.com/residents-voice-concerns-over-arrest-in-brixton/6433


----------



## nagapie (Aug 19, 2012)

They all look really young. Respect, so much for the self-interested stereotypes of youth today.


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 19, 2012)

Good on them. The new media as tools of resistance in the class struggle. What's not to like?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2012)

wtf? I can hear a rabbit screaming.


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 19, 2012)

nagapie said:


> They all look really young. Respect, so much for the self-interested stereotypes of youth today.


Young people today face potentially quite a grim future. The generations ahead of them could see a good chance of increased living standards, at least if they knew how to play the game. That isn't the case any more, even if you got all the right education and know how to play the game. I think they can be expected to be more politically active than has been seen for a while.

I dropped by earlier. No-one there had any footage of the incident - can't see it going anywhere if they don't track some down (supposedly people were filming), but anyway it's good that the police know they're being watched


----------



## Mairead (Aug 20, 2012)

Am I going mad or did I just see a riderless pony trot down Brixton Rd past Max Roach park towards the station? Anyone else?


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 20, 2012)

Quite possible They ride past me at work (up South Lambeth Road) twice a week, with a trap. 

I walked past someone on Atlantic Road yesterday who was chatting to shopkeepers about the snake they'd all just spotted slithering back under the fruit and veg.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 21, 2012)

There's going to be filming of a proper film in part of the market on Sept 1 and 2, allegedly. The stretch of Market Row which gives on to Coldharbour Lane will be closed. Shopkeepers will be asked to close in exchange for monies. Shopfronts will be altered with props etc. And there will be snow on Coldharbour Lane!


----------



## crawl (Aug 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> Feel free to use a dictionary.


It's all so clear now

*wank·er*

  [*wang*-ker] 
_*noun *__Chiefly British __and __Australian __Slang: __Vulgar _.
*1.*​a contemptible person; jerk.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> There's going to be filming of a proper film in part of the market on Sept 1 and 2, allegedly. The stretch of Market Row which gives on to Coldharbour Lane will be closed. Shopkeepers will be asked to close in exchange for monies. Shopfronts will be altered with props etc. And there will be snow on Coldharbour Lane!


 
Any idea what the film is?  Wondering if it's the same one that's doing location at my neighbour's place this week (think it's a Nick Hornby adaptation).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> wtf? I can hear a rabbit screaming.


 
I have no idea what a rabbit screaming sounds like

Funnily enough though, I saw a couple walking their rabbit on Rush Common the other day


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Any idea what the film is?


 
That's all I know.


----------



## Onket (Aug 21, 2012)

crawl said:


> It's all so clear now
> 
> *wank·er*
> 
> ...


 
Well, that would explain your use of 'random'. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> That's all I know.


 
Fair enough   I'll hassle the film crew and try and find out later this week.  Apparently some famous actress and Piers Brosnan are in the one I know about (although Piers isn't coming round for filming at our neighbours ).


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 21, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Quite possible They ride past me at work (up South Lambeth Road) twice a week, with a trap.
> 
> I walked past someone on Atlantic Road yesterday who was chatting to shopkeepers about the snake they'd all just spotted slithering back under the fruit and veg.


 
Someone on twitter the other day mentioned a man walking up CHL with a snake round his neck.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Fair enough  I'll hassle the film crew and try and find out later this week. Apparently some famous actress and Piers Brosnan are in the one I know about (although Piers isn't coming round for filming at our neighbours ).


 
That should be one of the demands.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> That should be one of the demands.


 
Innit.  I've got perfect perving space from my bedroom and kitchen as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Fair enough  I'll hassle the film crew and try and find out later this week. Apparently some famous actress and Piers Brosnan are in the one I know about (although Piers isn't coming round for filming at our neighbours ).


 
Wiki



> is latest announced project is a role in the Danny DeVito-helmed feature _Charlotte Doyle_, an adaptation of the novel _The True Confessions of Charlotte Doyle_, in which he will appear alongside Morgan Freeman.[62]


 
IMDB



> *Danny DeVito’s big screen adaptation of ‘The True Confessions of Charlotte Doyle’, which is due to shoot in Ireland in 2012, will feature stars Morgan Freeman (The Shawshank Redemption, The Dark Knight) and Pierce Brosnan.*
> Oscar nominated actor Danny DeVito (L.A. Confidential, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest) adapted the screenplay from children’s author Avi (Edward Irving Wotis). Set in 1930, it tells the story of young Charlotte Doyle and her adventures on the high seas with a ruthless captain and a mutinous crew.
> 
> The project is long in development, originally pitched for shooting in 2008 with Irish actress Saoirse Ronan attached to play the lead. Ronan has likely outgrown the part so a new lead is expected to be announced later.
> ...


 
Hm, doesn't sound like this could be it

*goes back to searching*


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2012)

I think it's an adaptation of a Nick Hornby book from what my neighbour told me.  But he wasn't 100% sure tbf.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I think it's an adaptation of a Nick Hornby book from what my neighbour told me. But he wasn't 100% sure tbf.


 
This maybe?

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni34104765/


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This maybe?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/news/ni34104765/


 
I think it quite possibly is


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I think it quite possibly is


 
Can't see who the famous actress is


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I think it quite possibly is


 
Maybe Imogen Poots or Toni Collette are famous actresses? 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0458413/fullcredits#cast


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't see who the famous actress is


 
Toni Collette and Imogen Poots are both in it by the look of IMDB.  I know the names but couldn't tell you what they've been in 

It looks quite possible it could be the same one they're doingin the market if they're putting snow all over the shop as it's set on NYE.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Went to the Farmers Market at 10am and the whole of station road was filled with families out and about celebrating Eid. Was lovely - everyone very smiley and kids giving out sweets





Mrs Magpie said:


> What was nice last night was hearing my neighbour (Seventh Day Adventist) sitting out on her doorstep in the (relative) cool of the night talking to the lovely lady down the road who is Muslim arranging to cook together today.


 
These make me  inside like the brick thread does


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Toni Collette and Imogen Poots are both in it by the look of IMDB. I know the names but couldn't tell you what they've been in
> 
> It looks quite possible it could be the same one they're doingin the market if they're putting snow all over the shop as it's set on NYE.


 
Sounds like a right cheery story - suicide


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2012)

The book is atrocious, even for Hornby.
I wonder where they're filming the scenes on 'Topper's Tower', as most of the book is set there IIRC


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The book is atrocious, even for Hornby.
> I wonder where they're filming the scenes on 'Topper's Tower', as most of the book is set there IIRC


 
I've not read it - I quite liked High Fidelity but not really got on with any of his books.  I think they're doing internal shots at our neighbours so assume they won't be using that for the attempted suicide scenes


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2012)

High Fidelity is the only good one.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I've not read it - I quite liked High Fidelity but not really got on with any of his books. I think they're doing internal shots at our neighbours so assume they won't be using that for the attempted suicide scenes


 
I only liked High Fidelity too. A light read but fun and the music stuff was interesting. 
I have dropped all the other ones of his that I started.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 21, 2012)

Johnny Depp is the producer. I hear he will autographing cupcakes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2012)

Footage of the police incident on Saturday:

There is a march protesting police violence at the town hall tonight at 9pm


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Footage of the police incident on Saturday:
> 
> There is a march protesting police violence at the town hall tonight at 9pm




FFS! 
Having trained how to train others to safely restrain people (well, not that you need that to see it  but), having him face down with his hands behind his back and fucking KNEELING on his back, potentially could have stopped him breathing for long enough to kill him 

I may be down that way at 9pm but am a bit nervous as, even though it is the summer holidays, I am technically off sick still


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2012)

More details on the protest tonight, which is partly a memorial for Sean Rigg, who was killed by the police 4 years ago today.

http://www.facebook.com/events/453255738047315/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/death-following-arrest-sean-rigg.188523/page-4#post-11455354


----------



## crawl (Aug 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well, that would explain your use of 'random'. Thanks for clarifying.


OK, if you really want to be pedantic:
_Informal _.
*a.*​unknown, unidentified, or out of place: _A couple of random guys showed up at the party._
*b.*​odd and unpredictable in an amusing way: _my totally random life._

Strange cheering in an area where nothing seems to be going on could be considered random, at least from my perspective. Not from yours though! Glad we cleared that up, and I'm sure so is Brixton. Hurray



Orang Utan said:


> Footage of the police incident on Saturday:
> 
> There is a march protesting police violence at the town hall tonight at 9pm




It's difficult to see any kick there; too bad there wasn't better footage. Either way it's hard to find justification for leaning on his back like that. He didn't seem to be moving (or conscious) at that point let alone resisting. Unfortunately, that's kind of par for the course with police and "restraint"


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2012)

crawl said:


> It's difficult to see any kick there; too bad there wasn't better footage. Either way it's hard to find justification for leaning on his back like that. He didn't seem to be moving (or conscious) at that point let alone resisting. Unfortunately, that's kind of par for the course with police and "restraint"


It's in (almost) the first frame and is so quick you can hardly see it. There's a slow-mo version I'll try to find for you...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2012)

here:



By all accounts his head was stamped on several times (if not more) but the person with the camera only appears to have got the end of it....


----------



## Onket (Aug 21, 2012)

crawl said:


> OK, if you really want to be pedantic:
> _Informal _.
> *a.*​unknown, unidentified, or out of place: _A couple of random guys showed up at the party._
> *b.*​odd and unpredictable in an amusing way: _my totally random life._
> ...


 
Hardly pedantic, tbf.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2012)

Mairead said:


> Am I going mad or did I just see a riderless pony trot down Brixton Rd past Max Roach park towards the station? Anyone else?


i've just seen two ponies being ridden down my street (in inner Brixton).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2012)

What's the difference between a pony and a horse? Is it just size?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the difference between a pony and a horse? Is it just size?


Yes.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080103041711AAuAvJZ


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The book is atrocious, even for Hornby.
> I wonder where they're filming the scenes on 'Topper's Tower', as most of the book is set there IIRC


International House? You can get right up onto the roof there.


----------



## kingdingaling (Aug 21, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask about this but...

I've lived on Brixton Hill for about 4 years and up until about 6 months ago, the emergency services would use their blue lights and very rarely use sirens during the night.

Now they seem to be using sirens 24/7.

This had mad a big difference.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 21, 2012)

Haven't noticed an increase. IME they have always mostly limited themselves to lights after dark but sometimes also employed sirens for reasons unknown - maybe they just forget.  In summer they will probably use sirens later in the evening because it's still light.


----------



## crawl (Aug 21, 2012)

The turn out for the march looked ok. Was happy to participate even if its a futile gesture. 

What do we want? And when do we want it...?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i've just seen two ponies being ridden down my street (in inner Brixton).


 
That's cos there are ponies stabled near you.  Go to the landor pub and turn left. They live at the end of that road.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> That's cos there are ponies stabled near you.  Go to the landor pub and turn left. They live at the end of that road.


Aha! Didn't realise. 

There's also a place called "The Stables" just near the Grosvenor (next to the grafitti 'hole') which looks like posh flats/conversions - was there previously a horsey place there too?

Who'd have thought there would be TWO stables in the Brixton?!! (The other one being at Wyck Gardens).


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 21, 2012)

There are also the Ebony thingy stables down by Loughborough junction.

Or is that the same as one of the two already mentioned?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2012)

crawl said:


> The turn out for the march looked ok. Was happy to participate even if its a futile gesture.
> 
> What do we want? And when do we want it...?


Nice one for coming out. 

I put a short report here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/death-following-arrest-sean-rigg.188523/page-4#post-11456290

I don't necessarily think it's a futile gesture. I'm not sure what the legal position is currently, but the Rigg family seemed determined to continue to seek justice. You've got to keep fighting. It look the family of Stephen Lawrence over 15 years but two of the murderers finally got convicted and the police are now having to pursue further lines of enquiry. The Met are massively on the back foot over all this IMO, and the public mood is against them since the Tomlinson verdict. One protest may not change anything, but continual pressure (like the demo tonight) I think is one of the ways of slowing changing the culture over time and forcing the police to improve procedures/behaviours etc. The fuckers are finding it harder and harder to get away with it nowadays, with people capturing assaults (like the one on Sunday) with their cameras and telling the world.....keep the pressure up innit.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> There are also the Ebony thingy stables down by Loughborough junction.
> 
> Or is that the same as one of the two already mentioned?


Yes, that's the one I meant  ...I couldn't remember the name.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 23, 2012)

Is there a thread about the arrests of illegal workers? The team doing the arrests were on BBC TV London news the other day - I think they were nicking people near the market. They're back in Brixton - about ten of them have just walked along Market Row and Coldharbour Lane and into Rushcroft Road, pursued by somebody haranguing them.

e2a: Here's the story about the arrests the other day. It says


> A halal butcher shop near Brixton market was also targeted and a 35-year-old Pakistani man and a 28-year-old Iranian were taken away.


 http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...rder-agency-targets-visa-abusers-8069753.html

e2a again: They arrested one of the guys working at the grocers opposite Express Cafe on Market Row


----------



## leanderman (Aug 24, 2012)

There's a story on Brixtonblog.com about it.

The not entirely convincing angle is that the officials are heavy handed and acting up for cameras and social media.


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 24, 2012)

White collar criminals can fleece millions/billions from the tax payer without consequence, yet the government chose to go after/harass honest hard working folk. A fucking joke. 

The financial implications of an 'illegal' in UK society is almost negligible compared to many of the other financial crimes committed that the government chose to ignore/whitewash.

UKBA can fuck right off out of Brixton.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 24, 2012)

Up to a point Lord Copper. 

But one misdemeanour does not excuse another.

Unless you are saying there should be no immigration controls.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2012)

Disaster! The Phoenix Cafe is closed for their summer hols.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone spoke to Brixton Hatter? No biggy, just wondered if he is local this weekend and can't reach him. Ta


----------



## leanderman (Aug 26, 2012)

Just spotted a rather useful-looking fixed bicycle pump in Windrush Square, near Ritzy.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 26, 2012)

Reasonably unpleasant incident tonight.  Was walking past KFC on the way to the Albert and noticed a bit of aggro and a bloke lying seemingly unconscious just inside the door.  No one was looking after him, so as I'd done my work 1st aid cert, I did a busy-body special and went and looked after him until the old bill and then ambulance turned up (which was about 5 minutes after I got there for the police and another 5 for the ambulance).  He was pretty much out of it and was bleeding from the nose and had marks round his eyes like he'd been smacked in the face.  He was conscious enough at one point to tell me his name and age, but was rolling in and out of consciousness.  Anyway, in the end the ambulance turned up and took him away.  The police, to be fair, turned up before and were very good.  He wasn't reacting well to them, so they took a step back and left me with him as he seemed to be ok with me rather than them until the paramedics turned up.

I didn't see what happened, but a couple of people outside said that a bouncer had hit him.  I pass no judgement as I wasn't there, however a couple of things have been on my mind since it happened:

1.  I asked the KFC staff if someone had called an ambulance when I arrived and they said yes.  However, it subsequently seemed once the police arrived that it hadn't been and they called one.

2.  This bloke was right inside the door.  No one from KFC was checking if he was ok.  And in fact, until the police turned up, they were just letting people step over him to come in while he was out cold on the floor.  It struck me both as rather cold, and actually pretty dangerous.

Tbh this is just a bit of a stream of consciousness for me to remember it cos something unsettled me about the whole thing.  I think the fella will be ok (he was certainly conscious once the ambulance crew took over from me), but something about it doesn't sit right.  I've just sent an email to KFC to ask what it was all about and why their staff handled it the way they did.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 27, 2012)

Good on ya nipsla all round
hope you were ok after


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 27, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> White collar criminals can fleece millions/billions from the tax payer without consequence, yet the government chose to go after/harass honest hard working folk. A fucking joke.
> 
> The financial implications of an 'illegal' in UK society is almost negligible compared to many of the other financial crimes committed that the government chose to ignore/whitewash.
> 
> UKBA can fuck right off out of Brixton.


 
Spot on. In Greece there has just been a similar action, on a larger scale. As the Syriza Party in Greece say its all a distraction from "austerity" cuts.

Good to see how multicultural the UKBA are from the Standard photo.

When the UKBA went on strike just before Olympics the "Trade Union" leader Serwotka was supporting the great job the UKbastardsAgency do. The important job they do in keeping "us" safe. No as far as Im concerned they can go on strike 365 days of the year. Bunch of thugs. 

I have friends from other countries here in London and its no joke these days. Actually this harder line on visa overstayers ( that is what it is) started under New Labour as a consequence of East European immigration here. It is relatively easy to give people who need visas a hard time.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 27, 2012)

Think I will start a thread on the UKBA raids.


----------



## Onket (Aug 28, 2012)

editor said:


> Disaster! The Phoenix Cafe is closed for their summer hols.


 
You only noticed on Friday?!!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 28, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Any idea what the film is? Wondering if it's the same one that's doing location at my neighbour's place this week (think it's a Nick Hornby adaptation).


 
Had a letter through the door about this tonight.  Filming is 3rd and 4th September.  Main reason for putting this up is to let people know that they're looking for extras for this.  It doesn't say in the letter how much you get, but I've heard 2nd hand it's £50 a day and filming is between 0800 and 1830.  They've given a contact if you're interested (you must be 16 and over) and if you're selected you must be available both days (although it says 3rd and 14th in the letter so not sure whether that's just a typo as it says different elsewhere ).  Anyway, if anyone's interested drop me a PM and I'll send you the contact details.  It says you might have to email a picture. Location is central Brixton.


----------



## qosno1 (Aug 29, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Location is central Brixton.


 
Yes but do they define "Central Brixton" ?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 29, 2012)

qosno1 said:


> Yes but do they define "Central Brixton" ?


 
Yes but I'm not putting the address up as it's my neighbours place and I don't want all and sundry to know where I live.  Suffice to say it's less than 5 minutes walk from the tube and high street.


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Yes but I'm not putting the address up as it's my neighbours place and I don't want all and sundry to know where I live. Suffice to say it's less than 5 minutes walk from the tube and high street.


 
Whose 'walk'? A normal person, or OU's lightning quick strides?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> Whose 'walk'? A normal person, or OU's lightning quick strides?


 
Don't you start 

It's less than 5 minutes for a fat unfit smoker in their 30s.  OK


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 29, 2012)

How about for a short person during splash?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 29, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> How about for a short person during splash?


 
3 hours 47 seconds


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 29, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Reasonably unpleasant incident tonight. Was walking past KFC on the way to the Albert and noticed a bit of aggro and a bloke lying seemingly unconscious just inside the door. No one was looking after him, so as I'd done my work 1st aid cert, I did a busy-body special and went and looked after him until the old bill and then ambulance turned up (which was about 5 minutes after I got there for the police and another 5 for the ambulance). He was pretty much out of it and was bleeding from the nose and had marks round his eyes like he'd been smacked in the face. He was conscious enough at one point to tell me his name and age, but was rolling in and out of consciousness. Anyway, in the end the ambulance turned up and took him away. The police, to be fair, turned up before and were very good. He wasn't reacting well to them, so they took a step back and left me with him as he seemed to be ok with me rather than them until the paramedics turned up.
> 
> I didn't see what happened, but a couple of people outside said that a bouncer had hit him. I pass no judgement as I wasn't there, however a couple of things have been on my mind since it happened:
> 
> ...


 
That's disgusting if they didn't call anyone


----------



## colacubes (Aug 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's disgusting if they didn't call anyone


 
I don't know for definite yet.  I sent an email to KFC on the night and it said I should hear back within 7 working days so we shall see.  The whole thing was just rather unpleasant - particularly the fact that they were letting people just clamber over him and carrying on regardless while he was lying there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 29, 2012)

It's a bit of a difficult one really.   A few months ago I saw a guy sitting on a garden wall looking bashed up and I could see a large cut on back of head and his hoodie covered in blood.  Trying to speak to him was a bit pointless and asking him what had happened to him only resulted in "it's a long story".  He didn't really seem able to move and was adamant he didn't need an ambulance.

He seemed like he may have been drinking and fallen over or got into an argument but as he had cut on back of head and had said "it's a long story", I thought more a fight.  However, I didn't want to bother him too much in case he got aggressive or walked away before I had chance to call ambulance.  So I walked 50m up the road, called an ambulance and waited 'til ambulance got there.  I was concerned knock on head was what might be making him seem a bit confused and not wanting medical attention.  If I'd hassled him, he may have left because he didn't want police involved and then caused himself more injury due to head injury not being seen to.  However, I was just with another female friend, whereas I reckon they'd be a lot more staff at KFC to help deal with him

Sorry for waffling, but I myself was perhaps a bit of a chicken for not staying with him.  Not excusing their behaviour btw.   They could have had at least shut up shop until he'd been seen to


----------



## colacubes (Aug 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a bit of a difficult one really. A few months ago I saw a guy sitting on a garden wall looking bashed up and I could see a large cut on back of head and his hoodie covered in blood. Trying to speak to him was a bit pointless and asking him what had happened to him only resulted in "it's a long story". He didn't really seem able to move and was adamant he didn't need an ambulance.
> 
> He seemed like he may have been drinking and fallen over or got into an argument but as he had cut on back of head and had said "it's a long story", I thought more a fight. However, I didn't want to bother him too much in case he got aggressive or walked away before I had chance to call ambulance. So I walked 50m up the road, called an ambulance and waited 'til ambulance got there. I was concerned knock on head was what might be making him seem a bit confused and not wanting medical attention. If I'd hassled him, he may have left because he didn't want police involved and then caused himself more injury due to head injury not being seen to. However, I was just with another female friend, whereas I reckon they'd be a lot more staff at KFC to help deal with him
> 
> Sorry for waffling, but I myself was perhaps a bit of a chicken for not staying with him. Not excusing their behaviour btw. They could have had at least shut up shop until he'd been seen to


 
It's a tricky one.  Tbh if it wasn't for the fact that I'd done work first aid training I probably would have done the same as you.  In the training they actually say the most important thing in any situation is not to put yourself in any danger and if the guy I was looking after had been aggressive I would have stood back and just called an ambulance.  I have some sympathy for the staff as I 'm sure they have to put up with a lot of fights and other aggressive crap in there, but it certainly could have been handled better.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 29, 2012)

It might not be right but TBH I think it's entirely understandable how people working in KFC for minimum wage in that particular spot would develop a general approach of never getting involved in anything unless they really, really have to.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 29, 2012)

nipsla said:


> It's a tricky one. Tbh if it wasn't for the fact that I'd done work first aid training I probably would have done the same as you. In the training they actually say the most important thing in any situation is not to put yourself in any danger and if the guy I was looking after had been aggressive I would have stood back and just called an ambulance.


 
I feel slightly better now


----------



## colacubes (Aug 29, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It might not be right but TBH I think it's entirely understandable how people working in KFC for minimum wage in that particular spot would develop a general approach of never getting involved in anything unless they really, really have to.


 
I don't disagree, but by doing it like that they were potentially putting both their customers and the injured guy in more danger.  He had his head whacked by the door a couple of times while I was there and it could have made his injuries worse.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 29, 2012)

nipsla said:


> He had his head whacked by the door a couple of times while I was there and it could have made his injuries worse.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


 
It stopped once my other half held the door open to stop it, but I have no idea how long he'd been there for and how many times it happened before I arrived.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 29, 2012)

nipsla said:


> It stopped once my other half held the door open to stop it, but I have no idea how long he'd been there for and how many times it happened before I arrived.


 
Well hope you get a response soon (er, within 7 days)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)

***New Menu at The Albert***


----------



## TruXta (Aug 29, 2012)

Badger sausages?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> ***New Menu at The Albert***


 
How are you coping?  Is it scary or exciting?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 29, 2012)

and what about lasagne?


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> ***New Menu at The Albert***


 
What's happened to the offers?!!!

/panic


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> What's happened to the offers?!!!
> 
> /panic



You are safe mate. The lunch of champions is going nowhere. 

No lasagne update sadly but it is still on the menu.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Badger sausages?



Sadly not  




			
				quimcunx said:
			
		

> How are you coping?  Is it scary or exciting?



A bit of both. Fear of change is always there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 29, 2012)

what's new?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 29, 2012)

What the fucking fuck?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 29, 2012)

Will quorn feature anywhere?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> What the fucking fuck?



The Chicken Burger is safe  




			
				Biddlybee said:
			
		

> what's new?



The menu's are here and the recipes but no stock till mid September. I will announce a dish a day from now till Sunday


----------



## colacubes (Aug 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The Chicken Burger is safe


 Praise be to Greene King


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Will quorn feature anywhere?



Sadly not. A LOT of cheese though!!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sadly not. A LOT of cheese though!!


 
Giz one then.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 29, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Praise be to Greene King


chicken burger good then?


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> the recipes


 
recipes?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> recipes?


 
Instructions, like "microwave for 45 seconds".


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> recipes?






			
				TruXta said:
			
		

> Instructions, like "microwave for 45 seconds".



You two can fuck off


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2012)

If I bring something, will you cook it for me?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)

The first victim of the cull was the Feta & Dips starter. 

It is replaced with Halloumi & Tomato Bruschetta:

Grilled Halloumi on garlic ciabatta, topped with a fresh salad salsa and served with a dressed salad garnish.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> If I bring something, will you cook it for me?



Yup. Unless it is sweetcorn


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm really hungry


----------



## TruXta (Aug 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The first victim of the cull was the Feta & Dips starter.
> 
> It is replaced with Halloumi & Tomato Bruschetta:
> 
> Grilled Halloumi on garlic ciabatta, topped with a fresh salad salsa and served with a dressed salad garnish.


 
The fuck is salad salsa? Otherwise sounds good.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)

The only other changes or upgrades on the starters/sharers/sides section of the menu:

Chipotle and Jalapeño sauces which can 'spice it up'. 

The Mediterranean Platter has the Feta replaced by Halloumi cheese. 

The Tex Mex Platter has been culled. It is replaced by the all new Chicken Platter:

Chicken goujons, chicken nuggets and a spicy chicken wrap. Served with chips, onion rings, dressed salad and a choice of dips. 

That is all for today. Tomorrow main courses


----------



## qosno1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> ***New Menu at The Albert***


A quick question about the Albert menu. There is a dessert listed on it called Icce Cream Chocolate Dream Cake. It sounds absolutely bloody lovely. Everytime I'm in the albert, regardless of if I'm eating anything else, I always try to get one and without fail I'm always told there's none today. But I'm always given the impression that it's just run out. Am I just really unlucky or is the ice cream chocolate dream cake a lie?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)

qosno1 said:
			
		

> A quick question about the Albert menu. There is a dessert listed on it called Icce Cream Chocolate Dream Cake. It sounds absolutely bloody lovely. Everytime I'm in the albert, regardless of if I'm eating anything else, I always try to get one and without fail I'm always told there's none today. But I'm always given the impression that it's just run out. Am I just really unlucky or is the ice cream chocolate dream cake a lie?



Sadly the 'Dream Cake' was a poor seller and has now been culled from the new menu. Rather than keep chucking it out the pub chose to stop stocking it


----------



## qosno1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sadly the 'Dream Cake' was a poor seller and has now been culled from the new menu. Rather than keep chucking it out the pub chose to stop stocking it


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

Now i'll never know


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)

qosno1 said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> Now i'll never know



The day the dream died


----------



## TruXta (Aug 29, 2012)

There's always one item like that on any given menu.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 29, 2012)

Someone needs to tell the GK corporate website team:
- the pub page for the Albert still links to a pdf of the old menu complete with Dream Cake.

[/so bored by Paralympic parade I am reduced to scrutinising corporate websites]


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Someone needs to tell the GK corporate website team:
> - the pub page for the Albert still links to a pdf of the old menu complete with Dream Cake.
> 
> [/so bored by Paralympic parade I am reduced to scrutinising corporate websites]



The menu will not be available for a couple of weeks. Just leaking the news early.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok, but the real question is which of GK's half dozen or so demographic profiles (and price points!) does the Albert's new menu fit into?  

The (in)famous Dream Cake could be had for only £2.99 in a "Meet & Eat pub & grill"; £3.19 in most regional pubs and at the Albert, but was a steep £3.49 at places like The Bath House in Cambridge.


----------



## Winot (Aug 30, 2012)

It's a postcode lottery, that's what it is.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 30, 2012)

I've just noticed something that will _blow your mind!!!_ 

On Google's street view thingy, Brixton Road is intersected by some sort of time warp, wormhole jobby. If you start outside the Ritzy, you'll notice the photos are all post Windrush Square re-development, if you move a few steps down Brixton Road, towards the station, you'll notice that Woolworths is still going strong and the films being advertised on the buses are from mid-2008, if you carry on north along Brixton Road, you'll see the fire ravaged remains of Footlocker and an open-for-business Costa Coffee! 

The wormhole appears to go from outside Brixton tube to somewhere around KFC. Scary stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2012)

***Albert Menu Update***

Part two: Main courses 

We say goodbye to some old favourites (or not as they are going) from the menu:

Chicken & Chorizo Alfredo Pasta
Feta & Spinach Cannelloni 
Feta Cheese Salad
Curried Chicken Noodles

The new arrivals will be:

Vegetable Tagine 
Sweet potato, courgette and chickpeas in a sweetly spiced tagine sauce. Served with couscous. 

Kung Po Chicken 
Chicken, water chestnuts, Red peppers and spring onions in a hot Chinese chilli sauce. Served with fragrant rice and prawn crackers. 

Pasta Meatball Marinara 
Delicious meatballs in a rich tomato and black olive sauce, on a bed of linguini pasta. Served with garlic bread or a fresh salad. 

Tune in tomorrow for the updates on the Grill/Burger menu. Saturday news is Sandwiches & Wraps......


----------



## colacubes (Aug 30, 2012)

Busy day is it?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2012)

On the subject of main courses. Who actually likes Hunters Chicken? It is just a turd of a main course and I think I have cooked one in 4 months here. Still on the menu though


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2012)

It is a classic pub dish, but all kinds of wrong imo.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> On the subject of main courses. Who actually likes Hunters Chicken? It is just a turd of a main course and I think I have cooked one in 4 months here. Still on the menu though


 
I know at least 2 people who eat it.  They are wrong'uns tbf.


----------



## Winot (Aug 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Kung Po Chicken
> Chicken, water chestnuts, Red peppers and spring onions in a hot Chinese chilli sauce. Served with fragrant rice and prawn crackers.


 
Should be served with peanuts.

[/Sichuan pedant]


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> On the subject of main courses. Who actually likes Hunters Chicken? It is just a turd of a main course and I think I have cooked one in 4 months here. Still on the menu though


 
What is hunter's chicken?    Doesn't seem to me that there's a lot of hunting required.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2012)

I assume he means Chicken Chasseur.
Hunter's wives would make it for their hubbies for after a hard day's shooting
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chasseur_(sauce)


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 30, 2012)

Nope hunters chicken is a breast with melted cheese and barbecue sauce... wrong!

(I am angry bee today  )


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2012)

quimcunx said:
			
		

> What is hunter's chicken?    Doesn't seem to me that there's a lot of hunting required.



A whole chicken breast topped with grilled bacon, BBQ sauce and Cheddar cheese. Served with chips and a salad garnish. 

Shite basically....


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 30, 2012)

Doesn't appeal.  I used to like 'Chicken Divan' from Cafe Em - a chicken leg in cheesey sauce with veg.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2012)

Eeeewwwwwww


----------



## Ms T (Aug 30, 2012)

My parents were going to serve cheese sauce (from a packet) with salmon yesterday.  Luckily they listened to reason and we had hollandaise instead (which I had to make from scratch).


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Eeeewwwwwww


 
It was delicious I'll have you know.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyone spoke to Brixton Hatter? No biggy, just wondered if he is local this weekend and can't reach him. Ta


He's on his holidays


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2012)

Crispy said:
			
		

> He's on his holidays



Ta


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 30, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> It is a classic pub dish, but all kinds of wrong imo.


 
Since when though? I only noticed it about a year ago as part of Iceland's Pub Classics range?
Then again I haven't been in a Harvester for about ten years.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 30, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> What is hunter's chicken? Doesn't seem to me that there's a lot of hunting required.





Orang Utan said:


> I assume he means Chicken Chasseur.
> Hunter's wives would make it for their hubbies for after a hard day's shooting
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chasseur_(sauce)


Hunter or Chasseur should mean with mushrooms.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Pasta Meatball Marinara
> *Delicious* meatballs in a rich tomato and black olive sauce, on a bed of linguini pasta. Served with garlic bread or a fresh salad.


 
The inclusion of that word has swung it for me.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> The inclusion of that word has swung it for me.



Lunch plans tomorrow?


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2012)

Not in work til Monday now. I am being a Dad.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Not in work til Monday now. I am being a Dad.



My last week day working tomorrow. The club sandwich will be another person's hands now  I can't guarantee the standard you desire/require.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2012)

What time will you finish?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> What time will you finish?



I am there till 5pm earliest or 9pm latest. The magic Club&Pint deal ends at 5pm though


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2012)

I can't promise anything but if the weather is nice I could take my daughter to Brockwell Park and then pop in.

If not, then have a good last day, and all the best with the new job, mate.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2012)

Urgent! Is the Phoenix open again yet?


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2012)

Come on! Someone must know if it's open! I've got lunch to plan.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't they have a phone?


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Urgent! Is the Phoenix open again yet?


 
They were closed for two weeks. This week and last week.

You are clueless. Czll yourself 'Brixton'?!


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't they have a phone?


How very, very quaint. 

Hmm. Not sure where to go now. 



Onket said:


> They were closed for two weeks. This week and last week.


I've been away. My head has been in different time zones, including Pontypridd's. Easy to get confused.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

editor said:


> How very, very quaint.
> 
> Hmm. Not sure where to go now.
> 
> I've been away. My head has been in different time zones, including Pontypridd's. Easy to get confused.


 
No need to be shirty.   Just assumed if they had a phone behind the bar, someone would pick up.  If it's upstairs, then obviously that's a different matter


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2012)

**Albert Menu Update 3**

Only a small change to the Grill/Burger menu. 

The only casualty is the Cowboy Burger. 

Two new additions:

Beef Enchilada Sizzler 
Tortilla filled with beef chilli, pepper and onion, topped with salsa and melted cheese, served on a sizzling skillet on a bed of peppers and onions. Swap beef chilli for smokey bean chilli. 

Philly Burger
Beef burger topped with onions and melted cheese.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 1, 2012)

It is September.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2012)

What's the enchilada like?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2012)

Not tried anything yet. The new menu should be in stock in a week or max two. 

What puzzles me is the 'Philly' burger. What is 'Philly' about a cheese burger with onions?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Hmm. Not sure where to go now.



Today and tomorrow for Albert Badger food. 

Just saying......


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Not tried anything yet. The new menu should be in stock in a week or max two.
> 
> What puzzles me is the 'Philly' burger. What is 'Philly' about a cheese burger with onions?


 
Does it use Philadelphia? I suppose it's a weak imitation of a Philly cheese steak.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2012)

BTW.......can anyone in Brixton give a good home to 2.5kg of Blueberry Compote?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Does it use Philadelphia? I suppose it's a weak imitation of a Philly cheese steak.



No. The same cheese as the cheese burger. It costs £5.99 which is the same as a cheese burger. Basically it is free onions.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

September edition is right here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-september-2012.298589/


----------

